
Y Not? – Adventures in Functional Programming (2012) - tosh
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Y-Combinator
======
dmvaldman
This video (similar lecture, different audience) has the slides alongside the
talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs)

Still one of the best programming talks I've ever seen.

